# Perhaps help for a running dog.



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

I thought I would post this because someone might have some problems I have had.
I have a GSP when I started training she would run right over any roosting bird (I never professed to be a great trainer). I couldn't slow her down so I took her to a trainer. He worked with her with pigeons. after a couple of months she went into heat and he called me to come get her. He told me he couldn't get her to stop running over the birds (like it was a lost cause). The hunt began and sure enough she ran by the birds. Then one day we were hunting a swamp and I got my rubbers filled with water. So I found a dry hump and sat to drain my boots. The dog ran and ran. I kept bring her back via e-collar, so she just started circling around me. My butt was on the ground and she went on point. Now I might have to use the collar 1 or 2 times at the start of the hunt. now we get many birds.


----------



## LuckCounts (Aug 8, 2008)

Sounds like she finally figured out what you wanted her to do. Did I understand your right and the trainer had her a couple months, with no success?


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

Some times they just figure it out. the first time i took my lab out for Phesant he would grab a sent and chaise had a hard time slowing him down, the bird would end up launching he would chaise realize it was gona and return, toward the end of the season i swear that he realized that if he was to far away from me when he flushed the bird i couldn't shoot and he was out not gona get any feathers. then one day he was going like normal with me hauling A** behind him and he just froze ( almost tripped over himself he stopped so quick) and waited till i was close then pounced, bird got shot and he was happy. now he will hold a point ( not near as nice as a pointer ) but it works.


----------

